# Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

I was hoping to get some input before I buy. I know there’s a lot of people who use these and I’d appreciate it if they’d chime in. I'm leaning toward the 2nd one. The last one listed seems like overkill but I thought I would throw it out there anyway. I’m going to be running the C2 42# program for now. Its going on a MK2 GTI with big bumpers. 
28 x 7 x 2.5
28 x 8 x 3.5
31 x 12 x 3
Thanks for any help.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (85gtii16v)*

Save your money if you're just going to spend it on crap.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (I am Jack's VR6)*

oh boy, look who's back........








OP: i have the first one you linked to, from the same people, and couldn't be happier. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_Save your money if you're just going to spend it on crap.

If I did that I wouldn't be trying to make a VW fast


----------



## ~JAKUB~ (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (85gtii16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gtii16v* »_
If I did that I wouldn't be trying to make a VW fast









lmfao so true


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (~JAKUB~)*

I have the 1st one too. Can't tell you one way or another because I'm currently in the process of my intercooler build.


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

Is anyone running a thicker one?


_Modified by 85gtii16v at 7:56 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (85gtii16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gtii16v* »_
Is anyone running a thicker one?


i can't, no room.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

check out http://www.siliconeintakes.com,
they have some sweet intercoolers and couplers and lots of cool stuff and its cheap, and its good stuff, i have their a/w ic setup and its awsome


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_check out http://www.siliconeintakes.com,

all of my silocone, and clamps, etc, are from there. top notch place, and WICKEd cheap.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Whichever one you choose, have it pressure tested before you install it.
A lot of the cheaper intercoolers are prone to leaking.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

i too have the "just intercoolers" 28x7x2.5 intercooler. 
i lose less than 1psi of boost through it as measured on both sides of the intercooler on 2 separate boost gauges.
i have not taken temp readings, but i just got a new infrared thermometer so i will in the next few days, but the input endtank get HOT and the output endtank is COLD still. so i guess it works.
i like it alot for under $100 for sure.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_oh boy, look who's back........










Yeah, and look who never leaves.








That tube/fin IC is a POS. If you buy one now, you'll just be buying a better one later.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
Yeah, and look who never leaves.







.

just like herpes









_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
That tube/fin IC is a POS. If you buy one now, you'll just be buying a better one later.

x2


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
all of my silocone, and clamps, etc, are from there. top notch place, and WICKEd cheap. 

yeah they have good stuff for the cheap but the only bad thing is their stainless Tbolt clamps suck assssssssss for sure make sure you get the steel ones they are 20 times better


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_check out http://www.siliconeintakes.com,
they have some sweet intercoolers and couplers and lots of cool stuff and its cheap, and its good stuff, i have their a/w ic setup and its awsome

Those cores look like junk. Just because something is bar and plate doesn't make it good. The internal fins look pretty sparse from the pics. and internal fins are what cool your charge air.
I'd go with #2 if you can fit it.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
yeah they have good stuff for the cheap but the only bad thing is their stainless Tbolt clamps suck assssssssss for sure make sure you get the steel ones they are 20 times better

Really? I got a few of their clamps and have had no problems.......so far. What problems have you seen with their clamps?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Those cores look like junk. Just because something is bar and plate doesn't make it good. The internal fins look pretty sparse from the pics. and internal fins are what cool your charge air.
I'd go with #2 if you can fit it.

if i remember to grab my IR thermometer, i'll get a pic of the temps of my endtanks.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Really? I got a few of their clamps and have had no problems.......so far. What problems have you seen with their clamps?

they strip out after about 3 times of loosening and tightening them, 
stainless bolts are realllyy soft and strip easily


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
they strip out after about 3 times of loosening and tightening them, 
stainless bolts are realllyy soft and strip easily 

Thanks,
I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

ok.
so, here are the temps
Hot side pipe near the coilpack = 128F
Cold side pipe near the tensioner = 83F
hot side endtank = 79F
cold side endtank = 61F
outside air = 56F
i think my IC works fine. 
it may not be the best intercooler out there, but for less than $100 to my door, it does not lose pressure really, and does cool the air well.
28x7x2.5 on 9psi VRT.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_ok.
so, here are the temps
Hot side pipe near the coilpack = 128F
Cold side pipe near the tensioner = 83F
hot side endtank = 79F
cold side endtank = 61F
outside air = 56F
i think my IC works fine. 
it may not be the best intercooler out there, but for less than $100 to my door, it does not lose pressure really, and does cool the air well.
28x7x2.5 on 9psi VRT.

That doesn't really tell us how efficient the core is though. you need air temp logs, you are measuring the temperature of the metal.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
That doesn't really tell us how efficient the core is though. you need air temp logs, you are measuring the temperature of the metal.

but it does show that my cold side pipe is about 40 degrees colder than my hot side pipe. i have vagcom, but it does not have the ability to measure the temp of the hot side air. it can only do the intake air temp. so there is really no way of telling exactly how much the temp of the air dropped.
the pipes are the best i can do. and if the IC wasnt working well, the pipes would not have that much of a temperature difference.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Another key factor in the intercooler's design are the endtanks. Those also play a huge role in cooling and especially flow. In all those intercoolers the ins and outs and located at dead bottom. Ideally you want the ins and outs directly in the middle in order to spread out the air charge and not concentrate it on one flow path. What's the point of a large core if the air is only flowing through half of it?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Another key factor in the intercooler's design are the endtanks. Those also play a huge role in cooling and especially flow. In all those intercoolers the ins and outs and located at dead bottom. Ideally you want the ins and outs directly in the middle in order to spread out the air charge and not concentrate it on one flow path. What's the point of a large core if the air is only flowing through half of it?

sometimes we choose an intercooler that fits and opt to lose out on a minimal amount of efficiency to not have to HACK the front of our car to pieces. 
try fitting a center inlet intercooler that is 7" tall behind a mk3 EURO bumper.
doesnt work.
so, we compromise and get it to look good and still work very well.
if i wanted optimum flow and cooling. i would run NO bumper and look like total junk.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
sometimes we choose an intercooler that fits and opt to lose out on a minimal amount of efficiency to not have to HACK the front of our car to pieces. 
try fitting a center inlet intercooler that is 7" tall behind a mk3 EURO bumper.
doesnt work.
so, we compromise and get it to look good and still work very well.
if i wanted optimum flow and cooling. i would run NO bumper and look like total junk.

Which is very true as well. I rocked an Ebay intercooler on one of my Turbo Dodges and it worked great. It's the idea behind it that's so tempting to use an efficient end tank. In my van it was no problem fitting a 36"x18"x2.5" CORE in there. I'm looking at my VW and I quickly realized I'll have to get creative with it.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (85gtii16v)*

mine is 28 x 12 x 3''


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

28x7x2.5


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_Save your money if you're just going to spend it on crap.

its a-holes like you that ruin the car community. i have an EBAY core that held up to 25 PSI no problem... 
i think your the dumbass for overpaying... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
its a-holes like you that ruin the car community. i have an EBAY core that held up to 25 PSI no problem... 
i think your the dumbass for overpaying... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

I guess I don't understand why every one thinks all the stuff on ebay is junk. I definitely think there is some but stuff like ICs are nothing new, the technology is ancient. I'd pressure test it and if it leaks send it back if not then great. If it is 5% less efficient than one thats twice the price which is the better value? People want performance but they aren't going to rival NASA's budget to get there.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (Grabbit)*

Personally, I just wouldn't buy any part, much less a performance part from someone who uses such horrific grammar, to say nothing of the atrocious spelling. If someone wants my business, being able to communicate effectively is a must. 
I also detest ebay for many reasons, but that has relatively no bearing on this thread.
Better quality > better value
If I wanted better value, I would have a used Civic or Camry. If I wanted cheap speed, I would drive a fox body. I don't, and I don't have a problem paying for the good parts either. But, to each their own.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_check out http://www.siliconeintakes.com,
they have some sweet intercoolers and couplers and lots of cool stuff and its cheap, and its good stuff, i have their a/w ic setup and its awsome

whats your thoughts on their blow off valves?


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

i have wondered how their blow off valves are.. tempting to buy one and just throw it on and see how it does... as for waste gates thats something i want to go with the best quality i can i have had a cheaper waste gate stick and i'm not risking a motor to a cheap waste gate


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

hey let me know!


----------



## tunedveedub (Feb 15, 2004)

During my build, I just didnt have money for a "real" intercooler. I m using an ebay IC and am still using the BOV that came with it. You have to make your own gasket for it but the car runs flawless. Defintely will switch to another IC and DV, but if you need to get your car up and running, it seems to work well. Using 42lb injectors running 15psi daily and barely even touched the bumper cover to make it fit.


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (85gtii16v)*

31 X 7 X 2.75 from ebay








it's too large for stock bumber and radiator placement. I have modified my radiator support to fit properly.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I know people running the ebay intercooler and making 400whp no problem
I myself am going with the ebay special as well







Im not too concerned right now that it isn't a $400 IC


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea sure they make the power...the question is how long will that power last...a cheap low density core will heat soak quickly and/or not cool as effectively as "good" core. so you might have a 28x10x3.5 ebay core and then come around with a garrett or treadstone core that measures 30x6x3 that cools way better and is smaller in size making fitment easier.


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Help choosing an ebay intercooler for a VRT (85gtii16v)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...9a8ac
I have this exact I/C on my vrt setup and it works awesome.
Have not had one prob at all.


----------

